# She's so cute!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a trip to Japan in Feb is inevitable!



http://www.alafista.com/2011/12/20/nendoroid-snow-miku-fuwa-fuwa-coat-ver-preview/

Why did I get into figure collecting... so **** addictive!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll never understand...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess we all have a turn-on... and that someone else will find crazy, weird, or even offensive (like mine). 

Looks like you can preorder and don't have to go to Japan to get it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

50seven said:


> I guess we all have a turn-on... and that someone else will find crazy, weird, or even offensive (like mine).
> 
> Looks like you can preorder and don't have to go to Japan to get it.


I know...

(I know the festival start at Feb 7, but I don't know when will the pre-order start)

but buying @ the festival ~ 99% chance of getting it

getting it from Good Smile Company online store ~ 80% < no discount, have to pay in full price + Expensive EMS shipping + sales tax

getting it from Japanese Online store ~ 50% < can get sold out in matter of hours, slightly discount, + bonus points toward next purchase, cheaper SAL shipping & no tax

getting it from Canadain Distributor ~ 25% < no discount, stocks can be uncertain, no shipping + sales tax


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess you get to go to the winter carnival thing they have

BTW, are these figures limited production items?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

50seven said:


> BTW, are these figures limited production items?


Yes, that's what make them valuable!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

These are cute. My wife like's this stuff, but they are really expensive. these are glazed bronze and they are small editions of each type
http://www.frogmancollection.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I want him! <3










I really like the way they did miku's hair in that snow edition  Bigfishy! Take me figure shopping one day ^^


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I was afraid you were going to post another Queen's Blade figure, but the Miku Nendo is really cute. =P


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I want him! <3
> 
> I really like the way they did miku's hair in that snow edition  Bigfishy! Take me figure shopping one day ^^


I've done all my figurine shopping online, because it is cheaper than buying it from the retail store.

We can always arrange a group of people for Anime North this year, it's much more fun than going to fish auction! 



Kerohime said:


> I was afraid you were going to post another Queen's Blade figure, but the Miku Nendo is really cute. =P


Queen's Blade figure from Mega House is crossing the line, so I am not even bother to talk about them anymore


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Glass figures*

I can't seem to open the link so I'm not 100% sure that you are looking at but I am getting into making glass figures.
Have been learning how to work with a torch and O2 mix and glass.
Will be taking classes in Vegas late Match and one of the classes is on frogs and other creatures.
Can hardly wait until I retire in 10 months and have time to play with the hot glass.
Still need a lot of practise.
Catherine


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

50seven said:


> I guess we all have a turn-on... and that someone else will find crazy, weird, or even offensive (like mine).
> 
> Looks like you can preorder and don't have to go to Japan to get it.


Another update!

http://www.plastikitty.com/home/sno...campaign=snow-miku-2012-gets-some-cute-extras

Feb 12, release date online

4000 Yen + 2000 Yen (shipping) = $79!

Planning to get it from 4 different sites

$316... hmmmm, gotta save up!


----------

